# Auto Trading with Amibroker - IB controller



## Alpha27 (2 March 2017)

Hi Traders,

Has anyone set up the IB controller for Amibroker?

Can Amibroker See the IB account balance so it can allocate say 10% of capital to a small watch list of futures?

It seems like the best platform to test, I dont  know why it hasn't got a button to press auto trade once linked to your broker, then you can test on your live sim account till fine tuned and want to risk real capital.

I have made a algo before used Sierra Charts which is solid but not for backtesting.


----------



## Alpha27 (2 March 2017)

http://backtestwizard.com/use-ib-excel-api-amibroker-place-multiple-orders/   - this looks good using excel but how can you automate the cut and paste signal?


----------



## DaveDaGr8 (2 March 2017)

Not sure about cut and paste, but you could automate it with OLE.
http://www.amibroker.com/guide/objects.html
alternatively you can have amibroker write a csv file and then excel can pick that up.


----------



## kefa (3 March 2017)

Alpha27 said:


> Hi Traders,
> 
> Has anyone set up the IB controller for Amibroker?




Not sure if that project is well maintained. I use a mixture of amibroker and python. I generate signals from amibroker and then export the data through the OLE interface. Then I use python to read the signals and create orders to be routed to IB. It would be nicer doing it all in one language but some things are easier done outside of amibroker.


----------



## Alpha27 (4 March 2017)

How fast is that any lags?

I heard people have built a custom api nick radge to connect?

It seems a bit clunky the OLE - I really cant believe the amazing coders at Amibroker haven't added a easy auto trading feature in c++ you can link to brokers and just turn it on once you have found a system your happy with ?


----------



## kefa (4 March 2017)

What are you trying to do exactly? Amibroker is primarily a backtesting tool its not a real time trading platform. I'm using it with end of day data so its not time critical. If you are trying to do real time trading I think there are better tools.


----------



## DaveDaGr8 (4 March 2017)

The OLE interface they provide is not ideal, but it's a stepping stone. 

Another way is to write a custom DLL which could trade for you using amibrokers sdk and interface that directly with your brokers API.

As for why the developers aren't supporting every broker in the world or at least the common ones ? Brokers are notorious for updating their API's, so it would be a never ending job keeping up with them.


----------



## Alpha27 (23 March 2017)

Amibroker would be the ultimate trading platform in the world if they had an easy auto trade feature that can link brokers like (mc.net - multi charts buggy code)  but has a clean link up brokers and data feeds and easy to auto trade feature - WE NEED THIS


----------



## howardbandy (23 March 2017)

It is desirable to be able to use the same platform to both develop a trading system and trade.  I am always skeptical of using data supplied by a brokerage as the historical data used to develop trading systems.  The brokerage is in the broker business rather than the data business.  That said, IB's data is pretty good, and if a trader plans to trade using IB's live data, using IB's historical data for development is reasonable.

As several posts say, there is an API to Interactive Brokers that is "wrapped" to be compatible with and for use by several trading platforms.

Ideally, the AmiBroker API would be written and supported by AmiBroker.  Comments and desires posted to this forum will raise interest, but Tomasz Janeczko of AmiBroker needs to hear them and be encouraged to lead that project.

Best,  Howard


----------



## Bluboy1969 (18 July 2020)

Not sure if anyone is still reading this but I have been trying to get IBC to link with Ab and it only seems to link when I create an error in the coding for my entry criteria. Has anybody here successfully got the systems to talk to each other. The system is being set to semi auto trade.


----------

